# Conseil pour une carte vidéo PCI/PCI-X pour PowerMac G5



## Combo (20 Janvier 2006)

Salut!

Je voudrais quelques conseils sur l'acquisition d'une nouvelle carte graphique pour mon PowerMac G5, voici le topo :

Il y a 1 mois, ma carte grapqhique ATI Radeon 9800 Pro est devenu HS suite à un problème de ventilateur voilé, elle produisait un bruit très désagréable qui n'était pas digne d'un tel produit.

Etant sous garantie, je la ramène au magasin où je l'ai acheté, je fais constaté le problème et je réinstalle la GForce FX 5200 qui m'a été livrée avec ma machine.

N'ayant plus de 9800, le magasin me propose aujourd'hui un avoir de 340¤ HT pour la remplacer.

Mon PowerMac G5 possède 2 cartes graphiques (la GForce FX 5200 sur le port AGP et la Radeon 7000 sur un port PCI) ce qui me permet de brancher 3 écrans comme indiqué dans ma signature.

Le problème est que la Radeon 7000 n'est d'une part non gérée par Quartz Extreme et d'autre part elle provoque des micro-coupure du son en faisant tourner le processus WindowServer à près de 80% lorsqu'elle affiche une vidéo (très étrange comme bug mais c'est la conclusion que j'ai tiré, sans doute dû à son ancienneté). Ce bug n'est pas très génant car je me sert de mon 3ème écran pour afficher que du texte en général (MSN, Web, PDF, etc), m'enfin c'est pas le top quand même.

Je me tate donc pour la remplacer par une carte plus actuelle de 128 Mo minimum en PCI-X plutôt que de remplacer l'ATI 9800 comme c'était initialement prévu.

Ma configuration serait donc la suivante :
écran principal Cinema Display sur carte vidéo PCI-X
second et troisième écran sur GForce FX 5200 AGP

En résumé :
Le PCI-X est-il aussi performant que l'AGP?
Ce choix vous parait-il judicieux?
Quelle carte choisir étant donné que j'ai un budget de 340¤ HT (prix de la Radéon 9800 morte) et que je compte garder la GForce à priori.
Est-ce que un mix Nvidia/ATI n'est pas casse-tête pour le système ou faut-il que je m'oriente vers du full Nvidia?

Merci pour vos éclaircissement! Des ¤¤¤ sont en jeux, faut pas que je me goure!


----------



## MacEskis (20 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Vu que ça m'intéresse aussi, je vais squatter ton message si tu le veux bien.

Même si mon problème est différent vu que j'ai une 6800GT en parfait état mais qui me semble un rien légère
(j'ai pris une claque en lançant un rendu entre ma machine et un Athlon X2 4400 + 7800GTX et ça ne doit plus se reproduire  )

Alors je recherche le nec plus ultra en carte graphique pour mon 2,7GHz.
Après recherche sur divers forums, il n'y a pas grand chose de récent qui traîne et via Google,
ce n'est pas la panacée non plus.

Un coup de pouce serait très appréciable.  C'est pour une utilisation CAO (SketchUp, Archicad, ArtLantiso... beaucoup de rendus 3D assez lourds).

@pluche


----------



## Combo (24 Janvier 2006)

Bon je vois que mon post ne déchaine pas la population, tan pis...  

J'y reviens juste pour demander conseil à propos de la Radeon X800 XT. Le magasin me propose d'échanger ma 9800 Pro contre ce modèl pour le même tarif et je voulais savoir si c'est une bonne affaire?

J'ai vu quelques tests et elle a l'air de bien cartonner sur le papier, mais en pratique cela donne quoi? Est-elle bruyante? J'ai été fort surpris du bruit emis par mon G5 lorsque j'y ai replacé ma GForce, il était complètement silencieux. Est-ce possible d'avoir ce niveau sonore avec la X800 XT sans bidouiller un watercool?

Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## MacEskis (24 Janvier 2006)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vois que mon post ne déchaine pas la population, tan pis...


Comme tu dis   c'est pas brillant.
Du coup, j'ai mis mon Power sur eBay et j'ai déjà des amateurs, donc, je crois que question carte  graphique c'est du passé.  Je me reprendrai le Quad avec une 7800GT ou celui en dessous avec la Quadro 4500.  Ce sera beaucoup plus simple comme ça.

Quant à ta dernière question, désolé, je ne connais pas du tout cette carte.
Bonne continuation


----------



## fredmac75 (24 Janvier 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai mis mon Power sur eBay ...



Ah c'est toi le power à 2200 ¤...


----------



## the-monk (24 Janvier 2006)

> En résumé :
> Le PCI-X est-il aussi performant que l'AGP?
> Ce choix vous parait-il judicieux?
> Quelle carte choisir étant donné que j'ai un budget de 340¤ HT (prix de la Radéon 9800 morte) et que je compte garder la GForce à priori.
> Est-ce que un mix Nvidia/ATI n'est pas casse-tête pour le système ou faut-il que je m'oriente vers du full Nvidia?



Alors:

Pour le PCI, je pense que tu parle du PCI normal, ie non PCI Express.
Le PCI normal est pour une carte graphique bien moins performant que l'agp, son débit de données théorique maximum est de 133 mo/s alors que celui de l'agp est dans mes souvenirs de 2 Go/s. La différence est très visible, j'ai eu un pc (dsl :rose avec une CG en PCI, par rapport a la même config en AGP il était 3 à 4 fois moins performant en 3d.

Pour le pci express, il est 2 fois plus rapide que l'agp au niveau transfert de données ( donc 4 GO/s) mais en fait aucune carte grapique ne va à cette vitesse donc actuelement AGP et PCI Express sont semblable niveau performance.

Pour ta deuxième question, dans mes souvenirs un PM G5 n'a q'un port AGP donc si tu souhaite garder la GeForce, il faut que tu en achete une sur port PCI. Actuelement sur mac en PCI la meilleurs est une radeon 9200 avec 128 mo de mémoires video.elle coute dans les 140 ¤

si tu utilise beaucoup de 3d à mon avis le mieux est de prendre la X800 XT qui est beaucoup plus performante que ta 9800 pro et encore plus que la FX 5200. à la reflexion l'offre que te fait ton revendeur est assez intéressante, à mon avis n'hésite pas trop, quitte à dans quelques temps changer la radeon 7000. En tout cas tu ne pourra pas faire cohabiter ta FX5200 et ta X800 XT ensemble vu quelles utilisent le même port.

Quand on mix Nvidia/ati, il doit etre possible mais je ne suis pas spécialiste


----------



## MacEskis (24 Janvier 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est toi le power à 2200 ¤...


Non môssieur, vu comme il est gonflé il est à 2500¤ et ça monte  

Le hic, c'est que je ne sais pas si je vais directement prendre le Quad en PPC ou
attendre les hypothétiques PowerMacTel.

Mais quid de la fiabilité de la REV A. et attendre une REV B. pendant des mois, 
sans ordi c'est hors de question, et ressortir de sa boite un portable Asus vieux de deux ans, ça ne me tente pas trop


----------



## Combo (24 Janvier 2006)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Pour le PCI, je pense que tu parle du PCI normal, ie non PCI Express.



Je parle du PCI mais aussi du PCI-X dont est équipé mon PowerMac, pas du PCI-Express que seul les derniers PowerMacs possèdent.

Je pense que je vais prendre la X800 XT, qui est une bonne offre à mon avis, mais je ne trouve aucune info concernant le bruit du ventilateur...


----------



## the-monk (24 Janvier 2006)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Je parle du PCI mais aussi du PCI-X dont est équipé mon PowerMac, pas du PCI-Express que seul les derniers PowerMacs possèdent.


Le problème que j'ai c'est que dans le monde pc d'ou je viens:

PCI = PCI normal
PCI-X= PCI Express

dans mes souvenirs un powermac sauf les derniers, n'a qu'un seul type de connecteur PCI les normaux. qu'on a toujouors appeler PCI, juste PCI


----------



## Combo (24 Janvier 2006)

Ok!

Tiens, pour éviter toute confusion, voici une définition du PCI-X : http://www.linux-france.org/prj/jargonf/P/PCI-X.html. Ca résume bien le type de port.


----------



## Combo (24 Janvier 2006)

Une question supplémentaire me vient à l'esprit :
Est-ce que la X800 XT permet le décodage en hardware du H264?
Je sais qu'il en existe quelques-unes mais je ne retrouve plus lesquelles?

Merci!


----------



## the-monk (24 Janvier 2006)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Une question supplémentaire me vient à l'esprit :
> Est-ce que la X800 XT permet le décodage en hardware du H264?
> Je sais qu'il en existe quelques-unes mais je ne retrouve plus lesquelles?
> 
> Merci!


 merci pour ton lien, je ne conaissais pas du tout 

pour le H264 après une rapide recherche sur google ça devrai etre le cas


----------



## Imaginus (25 Janvier 2006)

La X800XT est particulierement bruyante... A coté mon PowerMac lancer à pleine puissance fait figure de chat qui ronronne...  Agacant à l'extreme.Coté perfs franchement c'est discutable (je suis peut etre blasé) mais le rendu lui est impeccable.

Mon beau frere en a une dans un de ses PCs et un petit tour chez Zallman a ete salvateur pour les nerfs. A noté Zallman produit depuis peu des ventirads magnifiques pour cartes graphiques severement burnées (X1900 comprise).Un bonheur pour les fans de vitesse...


----------



## Geraub (31 Janvier 2006)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Je parle du PCI mais aussi du PCI-X dont est équipé mon PowerMac, pas du PCI-Express que seul les derniers PowerMacs possèdent.
> 
> Je pense que je vais prendre la X800 XT, qui est une bonne offre à mon avis, mais je ne trouve aucune info concernant le bruit du ventilateur...



Bonjour,

Elle est en tous cas moins bruyante qu'une 9800 Pro ou autres ATI Radeon...
D'après mon expérience, les pilotes ATI pour MAC sont supérieurs à NVIDIA, par contre pour le silence, c'est l'inverse...
Cela n'engage que moi !
@+


----------



## bacman (31 Janvier 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> La X800XT est particulierement bruyante...)



mets à jour le firmware de la carte, tu seras etonné de la différence; elle deviendra plus silencieuse qu'une 9800 pro

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27


----------



## Combo (7 Février 2006)

Salut.

Finalement je n'ai pas remplacé ma carte car je ne fais jamais de jeux sur mon Mac (j'ai une X-Box modifiée et gonflée...) et je n'ai pas le temps de me lancer dans la conception 3D.

J'ai plutôt opté pour ensemble 5.1 Z-5500 Digital de chez Logitech ce qui m'est plus utile étant donné le nombre d'heures que je passe à écouter de la zik.

Par contre, en allant le chercher au magasin, il y avait un PowerMac en expo avec le Cinema Display 23 et 30 pouces de branchés dessus et la carte graphique les supportant était une Ati 9650 si je ne m'abuse. Mais en cherchant sur le site d'Ati, impossible de tomber sur cette carte. Est-elle dispo au détail ou bien seulement avec une config toute faite?

Merci!


----------

